# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  > [SOLVED] Excel to google docs

## SPIG

So i just got some help from the Excel forum on a project. I went to move it over to google Sheets and it seems the functions do not work that were added on the sheet for me. 

There was a pivot table, a macro. 
Can someone look at my excel doc and tell me or get me in the right direction to make this work on google sheets please

Thanks

----------


## FDibbins

Not all excel functions are available in google docs.
This link shows pivot tables...
https://www.google.com/webhp?sourcei...0pivot%20table

This link deals with macros...
https://www.google.com/webhp?sourcei...cs+have+macros

----------


## SPIG

Thank you.

----------


## FDibbins

Thanks for the feedback  :Smilie:

----------


## wrs007

What about Vlookups, is it supported in Sheets?

----------


## FDibbins

I dont use Sheets, but I think so - best way to find out is to try  :Smilie:

----------


## humdingaling

yes
https://support.google.com/docs/answer/3093318?hl=en

----------

